# does anyone keep pigeons in just an averiey



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

does anyone keep pigeons in just an averiey with no pigeon loft on the side as i have a spare 3ft/6ft avery that can not be fitted to the side of a shed


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

james fillbrook said:


> does anyone keep pigeons in just an averiey with no pigeon loft on the side as i have a spare 3ft/6ft avery that can not be fitted to the side of a shed


I don't know if people DO this or not, but they shouldn't. That means no protection at all from the sun, wind, rain, predators, etc...........NOT a good idea at all.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

ok i take in your advice thanks renee


----------

